# dbol vs tbol



## GH Consigliere (Jan 31, 2011)

i know about dbol but tbol the only thing i know its low sides and less water? But is is tbol really better for bulking then dbol? Am just planing ahead of time. am taken deca sustanon and tbol or maybe dbol? am going into my cutting cycle then bulk!! Am 32 5 5 bench 245 curl 80 to 100 training for ten years on and off. new to the aas.


----------



## BigBlackGuy (Jan 31, 2011)

Chino0823 said:


> i know about dbol but tbol the only thing i know its low sides and less water? But is is tbol really better for bulking then dbol? Am just planing ahead of time. am taken deca sustanon and tbol or maybe dbol? am going into my cutting cycle then bulk!! Am 32 5 5 bench 245 curl 80 to 100 training for ten years on and off. new to the aas.



People will usually say dbol is better for bulking because it can convert to estrogen via the aromatase enzyme... but imo your diet is going to have a bigger effect on if you bulk or cut than the steroid you use.


----------



## GH Consigliere (Jan 31, 2011)

well am useing it for bulking my diet is in check but is tbol good for bulking?


----------



## stylus187 (Jan 31, 2011)

Chino0823 said:


> well am useing it for bulking my diet is in check but is tbol good for bulking?


I prefer tbol, I think dbol, is better for bulking, but tbol is dryer and cleaner, due to the non estro conversion.


----------



## GH Consigliere (Jan 31, 2011)

i want the size am pretty big for my size just dont want that water look u know


----------



## OutWhey (Jan 31, 2011)

*IMO Dbol is great for cutting also*

1) For some reason I diet easier when using dbol and funny enough I dont bloat out when my diet is clean.

2) There is nothing as anti catabolic imho as Dbol, therfore it is excellent and as I lean out I grow at the same time!

3) All the old boys in th 70's used it for contest prep and they were without a doubt the most ripped and aesthetic.

4)There is a substance that helps you burn fat, I was reading about it but forgot the word. It does help burn fat if estrogen and diet is in check.

5) Sure it holds some water but nitrogen retention is vital when your put in a catbolic enviroment.

6)It helps you lift heavy when your in a calorie deficit, again most welcome at that stage when you need your strength to retain your size.

7)Nothing makes you look more ripped than when your muscle have water inside and you have managed to keep sub q water at bay and after a workout... my god your about to exlode!

At the end of the day its the diet that determines how well you look but I beleive that this is a very valuable aid.


----------



## GH Consigliere (Jan 31, 2011)

The diet is so true !!!


----------



## Grozny (Feb 1, 2011)

Chino0823 said:


> i know about dbol but tbol the only thing i know its low sides and less water? But is is tbol really better for bulking then dbol? Am just planing ahead of time. am taken deca sustanon and tbol or maybe dbol?.



here some detailed infos regarding OT )

The easiest way to explain this drug is that it is a potent derivative  of Dianabol or a cross between methandrostenolone and clostebol for "the  science guys". Though it is a derivative of good old Dianabol, it does  have some differences. 

First it has a low level of androgenic activity  compared to Dianabol, but a better balance of anabolic and androgenic  effects. OT has a rating of a 6 for androgenic properties and a 53 for  anabolic properties based on a scale of 1 to 100. (In comparison: the  androgenic effect of Dianabol is 45 and its anabolic effect is 90.) 

Oral-Turinabol thus has milligram for milligram a lower effect than  Dianabol. It is therefore not a steroid that causes a rapid gain in  strength, weight, and muscle mass. Rather, the achievable results  manifest themselves in a solid muscle gain and, if taken over several  weeks, also in a good strength gain.  This promotes more of a "hard and  large" look. You do not get the same "puffy and large" look as you would  on Dianabol, Testosterone or Anadrol 50. The maximum blood  concentration of Oral-Turinabol when taking 10, 20 or 40 mg/day is 1.5  -3.5 or 4.5 times the endogenous testosterone concentration. This  clearly shows that the effectiveness of this compound strongly depends  on the dosage.

OT has cholesterol reducing effects at lower dosages, and even with  higher doses its not even near as hard on cholesterol as Winstrol. But  Winstrol is famous for  tuning your cholesterol levels to shit. OT is  about one third cheaper than Anavar.

Second, the 4-alpha halogenation (the chlorine atom at carbon #4)  inhibits the drugs ability to be aromatised. This is a huge plus in most  people's eyes and is the reason Oral Turinabol  has been called a "gentle d-bol." A user will probably not see any  clinical manifestations of estrogenic side effects at the normal doses  of this drug. Studies of male athletes who over a period of six weeks  were given 10 mg Oral Turinabol per day  did not show any indications of health-threatening effects. It has been  recommended that men should take between 20-40mg every day and women a  5mg every day by various "gurus". 

In our experience bodybuilders take 8-10 tablets of 5 mg, that is 40-50  mg/day. Many enthusiastically report good results with this dosage: one  builds a solid muscle mass, the strength gain is worthwhile seeing, the  water retention is very low, and the estrogen-caused side effects are  rare. Not without good reason OT is also popular among powerlifters and  weightlifters who appreciate these characteristics.

Due to its characteristics OT is also a suitable steroid both for men  and women in competitions. A usually very effective stack for male  bodybuilders consists of 50 mg OT/day, 228 mg Parabolan/week, and 150 mg  Winstrol Depot/week. Those who have brought their body fat content to a  low level by dieting and/or by using fatburning substances (e.g.  Clenbuterol, Ephedrine, Salbutamol, Cytomel, Triacana), will find that  the above steroid combination will manifest itself in hard,  sharply-defined but still dense and full muscles. No enlarged breasts,  no estrogen surplus, and no watery, puffy-look-ing muscle system. If OT  were available on the U.S. black market for steroids, bodybuilders,  powerlifters, and weightlifters would go crazy for this East German  anabolic.

 OT enjoys a great popularity since it is quickly broken down by the  body and the metabolites are excreted relatively quickly through the  urine. The often-posed question regarding how many days before a test OT  can be taken in order to be "clean" is difficult to answer specifically  or in general. We know from a reli-able source that athletes who only  take OT as a steroid and who, in part, take dosages of 10- 15  tablets/day, have discontinued the com-pound exactly five days before a  doping test and tested negative. These indications are supported by the  fact that even positive urine analyses have rarely mentioned the names  Oral-Turinabol or chlordehydromethyl-testosterone. 

The potential side effects of OT usually depend on the dosage level and  are gender-specific. in women, depending on their predisposi-tion, the  usual virilization symptoms occur and increase when dos-ages of more  than 20 mg per day are taken over a prolonged time. In men the already  discussed reduced testosterone production can rarely be avoided.  Gynecomastia occurs rarely with OT Since the response of the water and  electrolyte household is not overly dis-tinct athletes only rarely  report water retention and high blood pressure. Acne, gastrointestinal  pain, and uncontrolled aggressive behavior are also the exception rather  than the rule with OT An increased libido is reported in most cases by  both sexes. Since the substance chlordehydromethyltestosterone is I  7-alpha alkylated the manufacturer in its package insert recommends that  the liver func-tion be checked regularly since it can be negatively  affected by high dosages and the risk of possible liver damage cannot be  excluded. Thus OT is also a steroid that can be taken without  interruption for long intervals. Studies of male athletes who over a  period of six weeks were given 10 mg OT/day did not show any indications  of health-threatening effects.

There is some really fascinating information about Oral Turinabol  in an older journal article (Clinical Chemistry. 1997;43:1262-1279 -  Hormonal doping and androgenization of athletes: a secret program of the  German Democratic Republic government by Werner W. Franke and Brigitte  Berendonk). Please refer to this website for more detailed information:

Hormonal doping and androgenization of athletes: a secret program of the German Democratic Republic government -- Franke and Berendonk 43 (7): 1262 -- Clinical Chemistry


----------



## XYZ (Feb 1, 2011)

Dbol > Tbol.  By a lot.


----------



## colorado (Feb 1, 2011)

CT said:


> Dbol > Tbol.  By a lot.





I'm sure this is true. However, would you consider TBol a good choice for an individual on a calorie deficient cutting cycle?


----------



## XYZ (Feb 1, 2011)

colorado said:


> I'm sure this is true. However, would you consider TBol a good choice for an individual on a calorie deficient cutting cycle?


 
No.

I am biased, I just don't like T-bol.  I think it's totally over rated and a complete waste.  There are better compounds out there for cutting and bulking.


----------



## GH Consigliere (Feb 1, 2011)

So you saying Tbol not any good?


----------



## OTG85 (Feb 1, 2011)

I did tbol 70mg ed did  not see much of anything.Dbol much better for bulking or cutting if you play your cards right


----------



## VictorZ06 (Feb 1, 2011)

Chino0823 said:


> So you saying Tbol not any good?



I'm also not a huge fan of it....far better options IMHO.




/V


----------



## XYZ (Feb 1, 2011)

Chino0823 said:


> So you saying Tbol not any good?


 

No.  I'm saying I don't like it and I think it's a waste.


----------



## GH Consigliere (Feb 1, 2011)

Humm shity I order Tbol I guess I will run it and see how it works for me but so why it cost much more then dbol. I guess i will ask my source if he could switch for me, if not I will give it a run.


----------



## GMO (Feb 1, 2011)

I'm concluding my cycle with T-bol now.  I have leaned out a bit without weight loss.  I am a lot more vascular, and my strength has increased after hitting a bit of a plateau mid cycle.  This is week 5 of T-bol with one more week to go until PCT.  IMO it is good stuff.  Is it better than D-bol?  It all depends on what you are looking for.  The size and strength gains from d-bol are the s**t, and it is probably one of my fav AAS.


----------



## Vlad5 (Feb 1, 2011)

I've never tried dbol, but i have tried tbol and i actually loved the dry gain i got.  I ran it at 70-80mg day.  Loved it


----------



## TheRealOG (Feb 1, 2011)

i like tbol actually more than dbol. it's all opinion. dbol you gain alot fast only to lose it all when you get off. tbol what you see during cycle you pretty much keep.


----------



## GMO (Feb 1, 2011)

TheRealOG said:


> i like tbol actually more than dbol. it's all opinion. dbol you gain alot fast only to lose it all when you get off. tbol what you see during cycle you pretty much keep.



Bulls**t.  You do not lose your gains from d-bol, unless you're an idiot and don't know how to PCT.


----------



## VictorZ06 (Feb 1, 2011)

GMO said:


> Bulls**t.  You do not lose your gains from d-bol, unless you're an idiot and don't know how to PCT.



Agreed.  You can keep most of it if your PCT and diet are in check.



/V


----------



## GH Consigliere (Feb 1, 2011)

What ur pct am a idiot !! Nov or hcg? Am far alway from this cycle am going to my cutting cycle then my bulk that's with dbol or Tbol not sure yet


----------



## safico (Aug 18, 2011)

*bump for pct*

what's the best pct for d-bol


----------



## safico (Aug 18, 2011)

bump


----------



## Digitalash (Aug 18, 2011)

pct for dbol is the same as any other pct, and you should be using test with it anyway


----------



## pieguy (Aug 19, 2011)

Wouldn't super dmz probably be a better substitute then t-bol? Seems like you get the dry gains you want with tbol with a little more kick. T-bol also doesn't seem that easy to find but maybe i'm not searching hard enough.


----------



## paolo584 (Aug 19, 2011)

im on 100mg of Tbol ed and this shit has me getting pissed off at anything


----------



## fitmaxm (Jun 29, 2016)

Sorry for bump but it's nice to check out what people use few years ago. I think nowadays people mostly use dbol. Am I right?


----------



## VictorZ06 (Jun 29, 2016)

fitmaxm said:


> Sorry for bump but it's nice to check out what people use few years ago. I think nowadays people mostly use dbol. Am I right?



Yes. Dbol is much more common and FAR more effective. Tbol has it's place...but if you are not in the single digit BF%, I wouldn't bother with it. It's also very hard to get the real deal (for most folks). Women love the stuff...it's one of the few anabolics they can use. It's also on the expensive side. As I said many years back, there are far better options to pick from. If you are competing and have really low BF, it can help. Otherwise....find something else. I would rather use proviron over tbol, IMHO.



/V


----------



## aenergy (Jul 5, 2016)

Right, Dbol is for bulking. Tbol is better to use for cutting.


----------



## Stat42 (Jul 12, 2016)

I recently started my cycle of test cyp and tren e. Going to add tren ace in at some point just for extra strength gain before my next competition if I start to plateau. I picked up 100 tabs of 10mg Tbol that someone gave me so was thinking about just adding it in somewhere to see if it does anything. I've heard u have to dose it high cause it's rather weak and my body fat is high as well. I'm looking more for a strength and/or size gain out of it than to help cut. Is it even worth using? If so what's the recommendations on dosage?


H-as Pharma


----------



## VictorZ06 (Jul 12, 2016)

Stat42 said:


> I recently started my cycle of test cyp and tren e. Going to add tren ace in at some point just for extra strength gain before my next competition if I start to plateau. I picked up 100 tabs of 10mg Tbol that someone gave me so was thinking about just adding it in somewhere to see if it does anything. I've heard u have to dose it high cause it's rather weak and my body fat is high as well. I'm looking more for a strength and/or size gain out of it than to help cut. Is it even worth using? If so what's the recommendations on dosage?
> 
> 
> H-as Pharma



Blah...I wouldn't bother with it. Especially if your BF is a bit up there. It can be rather effective if you are in the low to mid single digits. I really wouldn't bother...if it's strength you are looking for in an oral, drol is hard to beat. HALO is a nice option, bit hard to find though...



/V


----------



## Stat42 (Jul 13, 2016)

Word. Thanks man. I've used drol before a few times and you're definitely right about it being best for strength. That's my go to whenever I'm struggling to get past a certain weight or feel a plateau coming on.


H-as Pharma


----------



## Stat42 (Jul 13, 2016)

Never can find halo and don't know much about it


H-as Pharma


----------



## VictorZ06 (Jul 13, 2016)

HALO is an animal, great for contest prep....that with some tren ace and tne, BOOM!! You can find it if you know where to look....it's by far the most expensive anabolic though. I love the stuff...



/V


----------



## Stat42 (Jul 13, 2016)

Sounds awesome. I need to hunt some down


H-as Pharma


----------



## VictorZ06 (Jul 14, 2016)

Not sure if WP still carries it....I think he told me he was going to stop because not many would buy it and his stock of the stuff kept expiring. I used to find some in eastern Europe, but it's been a long time since I last had it. It is good stuff, but I can't justify the price tag.



/V


----------

